# squid3 transparent proxy with arp spoofing



## willp (Dec 24, 2015)

hi there, Im trying to get upsidedownternet working with arpspoofing, something along the lines of this:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upside-Down-TernetHowTo
(but using arp spoofing instead of changing the targets gateway manually)

anyway, ive got it semi-working, as some/most images that load on the target device are indeed getting flipped. However, most pages that I go to on the target device do not load, and return 404 errors. 
It turns out that this is because of weird GET requests being made: domain.com/[targetsIP]/--GETmyip=[myexternalIP]myport=80.
Unsurprisingly, most domains dont like that sort of request.

I know you dont have much to go on, but I followed the instructions in the link exactly, and image-flipping script seems to be running ok, as does the arp spoofing (Ive done that before with no problems), so Im left thinking its something to do with squid3.

Any suggestions?
Thanks a lot
Will


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2015)

And you're trying to do this on FreeBSD or...?


----------

